# Rutentest 2 _ Cormoran Cometition X



## Boedchen (22. Februar 2012)

Test Cormoran_Competition_X (4,1M)

Eine Rute zu der ich pers. sehr viel schreiben könnte, aber es hier mal beim Test belasse.
Dieses ist neben der Daiwa Windcast S die Zweite Rute die ich testen durfte.
Der Angel-discount24.de war so nett dieses zu ermöglichen.

Rutenansicht:








Zu aller erst muss ich sagen das ich Pers. bisher mit den neueren Ruten aus dem Hause Cormoran 
nicht wirklich begeistert war, so ging ich auch diesen Test mit einem Flauen Gefühl an.
Bewusst habe ich erst die Daiwa durchgetestet da mein Gefühl mir sagte, na ja, halt Daiwa VS Cormoran.
Als ich die Cormoran Rute auspackte der Erste Highlight: Gewicht... welches Gewicht??? Ultra leicht.
Dann ein blick auf die Wandung und das Gefühl im Magen wurde nicht wirklich besser.
Das erste AHAAA Erlebnis kam dann bei der Begutachtung der Ringe. Im Katalog sind an der Rute die FALSCHEN  Ringe abgebildet, bestückt ist sie Mit Fuji SIC _ Tangle Free vom feinsten.

Foto Ringe:







Nun zu Sportplatz und die ersten Würfe... HUCH was war ich erschrocken, meine wurfweite bei meinem ERSTEN Test
mit geflochtener ergab eine Steigerung von bis zu 40M ... NEIN keine Einbildung da abgemessen und auf einem Feld sehr gut zu erkennen.
Auf meinen Bericht hin habe ich einen Experten für Ruten und würfe mitgenommen der dieses auch nicht glauben wollte und frei nach dem Motto : „Jaja Rede du nur“ Reagiert hat.
Bei deinem Ersten wurf dann das „OHA“ , hier das Foto von 180M mit dem Kommentar, da geht noch mehr.







Allerdings muss ich dazu schreiben das mir nach den ersten 30 würfen mit 170gr leichte "knack" Geräusche auffielen.
Die Rute ist eine fast durchgängige Parabolische Rute, somit musste ich erst hinterher haken beim Angeldiscount:
Die Rute macht Geräusche beim werfen mit 170 gr. ich bezweifele die Aussage Cormoran´s 300gr. 






DARF ICH DAS WERFEN?
Antwort: Steht drauf MUSS sie abkönnen.
Ok, also wieder zum Platz, dieses mal aber nicht alleine sondern einen Kollegen mitgenommen zum Testen.
Als erstes wurde wieder die 170gr geschmissen, nur dieses Mal mit Mono. Dort das Ergebnis wesentlich anders, eine Steigerung war dort nur von 
20M erzielt. Dann die Stunde der Wahrheit, 280gr, voll durchziehen und? Ich muss gestehen ab da war ich nicht nur verblüfft, nein ich war schlicht weg begeistert.
280gr OHNE Probleme, Ohne knacken, kein Bruch und vor allem ließ sich das Blei schmeißen als wenn es 200gr waren.







Ab da ging es los mit der Begeisterung für die Rute, Bleie durchgetestet und mit immer mehr Kraft durchgezogen, frei nach dem Motto: Los gehe schon kaputt 
Aber nichts da, die Rute macht echt sehr viel mit. Abrisse genau so wie Fehlwürfe.
Nun war ich damit allerdings noch nicht ganz zufrieden, irgendeinen Schwachpunkt MUSS sie doch haben.
Also ab an den Strand , dort geworfen und getestet, ich muss nun gestehen das ich eine durchgängige Parabolische Rute mein Eigen nennen durfte aus den Hause YAD,
diese habe ich dann aufgrund ihrer "Wackelei" wieder abgegeben das bei leichtem Wind die Rute jedes Blei durch ihre Bewegung vom Grund hüpfen läst.
Dieses hatte ich nun auch hier Erwartet, aber auch hier wurde ich überrascht, was die Rute an Wurfparabolik erscheinen lässt scheint beim Aufspannen der 
Schnur wieder weg zu sein, kein "gehüfte" und kein rumlabbern.
Leider durfte ich bisher noch keinen Fisch aus dem Wasser reißen, aber ich bin mir ziemlich Sicher dass auch hier die Rute ein gutes Bild macht.
Macht im Gesamt Ergebnis:
Super Rute, Ausreichende Verarbeitung von Sehr guten Materialien, Super Ausstattung für den Preis und eine Kampfmaschine wo sich in Zukunft so manch andere Rute mit messen lassen muss.
Wäre an der Wicklung nicht gespart worden wäre sie „Perfekt“ aber irgendwo her kommt ja auch der niedrigere Preis zu gleichen Ruten. 







Die Ruten darf ich nun ganz gepflegt mein Eigen nennen nachdem ich sie nach dem test käuflich erworben habe.
Ich kann diese Rute für diejenigen nur empfehlen die spaß am werfen haben, würde sie ausschließlich für Geflochtene Empfehlen, denn hier machen sich die Ringe mehr wie bemerkbar.
Sicherlich wird es Menschen geben die mit Ihr nicht klarkommen, wie nun bei jeder Rute ist alles Geschmacks Sache aber Preis Leistung  passen bisher von allen Ruten die Ich werfen durfte am besten.

  Video vom Wurf:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCUchYppQ7w&feature=youtu.be

  Video der Rute:
http://youtu.be/3ZcUisw9R5k


Danke an Die Administration vom Angelboard das ich es hier veröffentlichen darf.
Bild uns Videorechtelegen selbstverständlich beim Verfasser.


----------



## kerasounta (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rutentest 2 _ Cormoran Cometition X*

Boah! geiler Test Boedchen :vik:

Die Cormoran kam mir auch so wabbelig vor, habe Sie leider nicht geworfen...

Hört sich sehr gut an, 180m ist schon ne Marke, nicht schlecht...
wenn man bedenkt das die Cormoran etwas über 150euro kostet!

Danke für deinen Test, zwar bin ich jetzt dabei 2teilige zu besorgen und Multirollen....

Aber wenn ne 3 teilige wieder kommen sollte , nehme ich die Cormoran 

Gruß Aki :m


----------



## prime caster 01 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rutentest 2 _ Cormoran Cometition X*

hallo 

ich wollte auch ma meine meinug sagen mir persönlich is die rute 
zu weich habe sie auch schon geworfen und auch so um die 150m damit geworfen aber für mich is die nichts aber ich sach ma so der preis is auf jeden gut 


ps ich würde sie trobstem weiteremfehlen



gruss tom


----------



## looser-olly (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rutentest 2 _ Cormoran Cometition X*

hi bödchen,
toller bericht  tolle bilder
echt klasse    noch ne frage, was wiegt der besen den???????        -der preis  ca   150 euro???


gruß olly.


----------



## Boedchen (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rutentest 2 _ Cormoran Cometition X*



looser-olly schrieb:


> hi bödchen,
> toller bericht  tolle bilder
> echt klasse    noch ne frage, was wiegt der besen den???????        -der preis  ca   150 euro???
> 
> ...


Gewicht: 465g

Preis stimmt auch


----------



## degl (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rutentest 2 _ Cormoran Cometition X*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Gewicht: 465g
> 
> Preis stimmt auch



Am meißten freuts mich, das Cormoran zeigt, das sie es auch können#6#6

gruß degl


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rutentest 2 _ Cormoran Cometition X*



degl schrieb:


> Am meißten freuts mich, das Cormoran zeigt, das sie es auch können#6#6
> 
> gruß degl



Moin Moin,
Also, das Cormoran es zeigt, dass "Sie es auch können", ist aber nicht erst seit dieser Competition X so:g. Ich denke mit den Black Star Coramid´s (Die Silbernen) und den Titanium´s haben Sie Ihr Können wenn Sie wollen schon SEHR EINDRUCKSVOLL unter Beweis gestellt#6
Rutentechnisch ist Cormran schon immer einen Blick wert gewesen. Und das nicht nur im Brandungssektor....


----------



## degl (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rutentest 2 _ Cormoran Cometition X*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> Also, das Cormoran es zeigt, dass "Sie es auch können", ist aber nicht erst seit dieser Competition X so:g. Ich denke mit den Black Star Coramid´s (Die Silbernen) und den Titanium´s haben Sie Ihr Können wenn Sie wollen schon SEHR EINDRUCKSVOLL unter Beweis gestellt#6
> Rutentechnisch ist Cormran schon immer einen Blick wert gewesen. Und das nicht nur im Brandungssektor....



Ja, absolut...............

Doch mir fiel auf, das sie die letzten fast 5 Jahre, sich da nicht bewegt haben und man munkelte, das sie diese Sparte nicht mehr weiterbringen wollten.........#c

Zum Glück ist das Schnee von "Gestern" wie man aktuell sehen kann........selbst im niedrigen Preissegment sind neue Ruten gekommen......das find ich gut#6

gruß degl

P.s. auch Daiwa ist da wieder "mit von der Partie"#6


----------



## Boedchen (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rutentest 2 _ Cormoran Cometition X*

200gr Kralle aufgespannt , wie wehnig die sich biegen trotz weichheit ist der Hammer:


----------



## jjdorschkiller (13. März 2012)

*AW: Rutentest 2 _ Cormoran Cometition X*

hallo Brandungsangler,nach soviel Interesse an der neuen Brandungsrute competition x hab ich mir die günstigere s-variante von meiner besseren Hälfte zum Geburtstag schenken lassen:k
am 11.03. in der hohwachter bucht getestet!
Windstärke 5 in Böen 6 von der Seite.Endlich mal ne Rute die die Schulter und das Kreuz schont (relativ, ist ja Brandungsangeln)
wirft sich sehr geschmeidig#6.eine gewisse Umstellung von harten Ruten,aber mit ein bisschen Übung kann die Rute auch mit doppelt so teuren locker mithalten.
ich hab Sie mit 180 und 200g geworfen perfekt#v
Im Drill federt Sie die Schläge ab,ein Ausschlitzen mit Geflecht
wird verringert.Eingeweiht hab ich Sie mit einem 49er Dorsch und ein paar Platten Gruss von der Küste Jörn|wavey:


----------



## degl (13. März 2012)

*AW: Rutentest 2 _ Cormoran Cometition X*

Jörn................#6#6

Danke für den kurzen Bericht und gleich mit Dorsch#6

gruß degl


----------



## Salty Waterboy (18. April 2012)

*AW: Rutentest 2 _ Cormoran Cometition X*

Hallo, muss das Thema nochmal aufgreifen. 

Habe mir das gute Stück heute auch gegönnt.:vik:

Ich muss sagen, in den letzten Tagen hatte ich sehr viele Ruten in der Hand und bei dieser Rute hatte ich sofort im Laden ein leichtes kribbeln im Bauch, da ich den Bericht vorher schon gelesen habe. 

Nach dem Kauf gleich auf den Acker und mit der Shimano Ultegra XSB 10000 (gleich mit dazu gekauft|rolleyes) probe geworfen. Als Sehne hatte ich ne Keule (0,30mm - 0,58mm) drauf und musste auch nach dem ersten Wurf staunen. Ich bin wirklich kein Profi im Werfen, aber mit 160Gr. hatte ich auch meine 140m geschafft.|supergri Zum vergleich habe ich mein Einsteigermodell von Spro (80,-€) mit, mit dem ich 150m geschafft habe, aber ich denke, das ich auf die rute nur eingestellt bin und das sich meine Wurfweite mit der Cormoran noch erweitern lässt, vor allem mit Geflecht, aber erst noch ein wenig mit Mono üben.

Ergebnis: Eine wahnsinns Rute, beim Gewicht war ich auch hin und weg. Kann diese Rute wirklich empfehlen, auch denen die Grade erst ihre ersten Brandungserfahrungen haben, ich selbst war nämlich auch erst ca. 6 mal am Strand. Das soll sich aber nach dem Kauf dieser Ruten ändern soll!

Vielen Dank an Bodo für den ausfürlichen Bericht.

Gruß Belly


----------



## Boedchen (18. April 2012)

*AW: Rutentest 2 _ Cormoran Cometition X*

Bitte. Genau dafür ist so ein Test ja da  
(Heimlich freu  )
Wie du schreibst bist du ja noch am Austesten. Ich kann dir nur einen Rat geben , nimm mal 200gr und versuche echt den Stock zu zerpflücken  Mitlerweile habe ich festgestellt das ich pers. gar mitlerweile einen anderen Wurfstiel bei der Rute an den Tag lege, mehr von Unten raus weil sie sich leichter aufladen läst und mann mehr die Rute arbeiten lassen kann.
Binn mal auf weitere Berichte deiner Seite gespannt 
Danke für die reaktion


----------



## Boedchen (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rutentest 2 _ Cormoran Cometition X*

So, mal wieder ein kleiner Zwischenbericht,
Mitlerweile haben einige bekanntere Brandungsangler die Ruten Probegeworfen, mit einer für die werfer Angenehmen überaschung das selbst die grössten skeptiker zugeben mussten das die Rute sich super werfen lässt.
So nun zum unangenehmen Teil, der Rollenhalter Verdreht bei gewalltwürfen auf dem Blank. Bisher bei einer Rute und ich gehe davon aus das es bis zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt auch nur ein Einzelfehler ist.

Fazit bisher: Immernoch eine Super Rute mit der das werfen und Drillen spass macht.


----------



## Hämmer25 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rutentest 2 _ Cormoran Cometition X*

Moin Bodo

Tut mir leid mit der Rute,kann auch an meinen Wurfstil liegen.Ansonsten eine tolle Rute zu einem sehr guten Preis.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Boedchen (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rutentest 2 _ Cormoran Cometition X*

Moin Jürgen, nönö, liegt bestimmt nicht an dir (wie schon gesagt).
So etwas MUSS eine Rute abkönnen. Danke übrigens für nen echt super schönen Brandungstag, schön das es Leute giebt mit denen ein Tag so viel spass machen kann 
#6
Bleib wie du bist.


----------



## Hämmer25 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rutentest 2 _ Cormoran Cometition X*

War eine tolle Veranstaltung mit vielen netten Leuten.
Cormoran sollte die Rute mit besseren Ringwicklungen und Schraubrollenhalter auf den Markt bringen.


----------



## Boedchen (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rutentest 2 _ Cormoran Cometition X*



Hämmer25 schrieb:


> War eine tolle Veranstaltung mit vielen netten Leuten.
> Cormoran sollte die Rute mit besseren Ringwicklungen und Schraubrollenhalter auf den Markt bringen.



Ich werde es genau so weitergeben.

VERSPROCHEN


----------



## kerasounta (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rutentest 2 _ Cormoran Cometition X*

was ist denn passiert ?

Ringwicklungen abgeflogen?

oder Rutenbruch?

Gruss an euch !


----------



## Boedchen (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rutentest 2 _ Cormoran Cometition X*

Weder noch, sondern wie oben geschrieben fängt der Rollenhalter an sich auf dem Blank zu drehen beim Wurf


----------



## degl (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rutentest 2 _ Cormoran Cometition X*

Ist er denn jetzt noch fest, oder hat er die Wicklungen so geweitet, das der ganze Rollenhalter nicht mehr richtig fest am Blank ist?

gruß degl


----------



## Boedchen (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rutentest 2 _ Cormoran Cometition X*



degl schrieb:


> Ist er denn jetzt noch fest, oder hat er die Wicklungen so geweitet, das der ganze Rollenhalter nicht mehr richtig fest am Blank ist?
> 
> gruß degl




Natürlich ist er noch fest, er dreht sich zwar, aber halt schwer.
Nur stört es selbstverständlich nun und ich werde mir was anderes anbauen lassen oder schlicht weg umtauschen , wobei ich letzteres eigentlich nicht machen will weil der Rest der Rute absolut goil ist


----------



## degl (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rutentest 2 _ Cormoran Cometition X*

Ich steh immer noch auffn Schlauch:

Was sollte sich denn leicht drehen an einen Klapprollenhalter.......den hat doch die  X, im gegensatz zur S?

Hilf mir mal;+

gruß degl


----------



## carpfreak1990 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rutentest 2 _ Cormoran Cometition X*

Moin Bodo, 

Ich würde die Rute umtauschen, der ist nicht 100% richtig eingeklebt worden passiert auch bei anderen Herstellern. Das sollten die eingtlich ohne Problem tauschen.

Gruß 
Jonas


----------



## Boedchen (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rutentest 2 _ Cormoran Cometition X*



degl schrieb:


> Ich steh immer noch auffn Schlauch:
> 
> Was sollte sich denn leicht drehen an einen Klapprollenhalter.......den hat doch die  X, im gegensatz zur S?
> 
> ...



Der gesammte Halter dreht sich incl. wicklung um den Blank 

Umtauschen geht selbstverständlich OHNE Probleme, auch denke ich das es sich um zufall handelt, aber ich binn mit mir selbst am Kämpfen ob ich icht nen anderen Halter montire


----------



## angler1996 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rutentest 2 _ Cormoran Cometition X*

sorry, das hat nur den "netten " Haken, dass die Garantie futsch ist ( bei der anderen Selbstbauvariante auch)
Gruß A.


----------



## basslawine (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rutentest 2 _ Cormoran Cometition X*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Der gesammte Halter dreht sich incl. wicklung um den Blank
> 
> Umtauschen geht selbstverständlich OHNE Probleme, auch denke ich das es sich um zufall handelt, aber ich binn mit mir selbst am Kämpfen ob ich icht nen anderen Halter montire



Gelbes Garn kaufen, neu wickeln , epoxy und gut, am besten in absprache mit deinem Händler wegen geld zurück, was anderes werden die wahrscheinlich auch nicht machen, ansonsten Garantietausch.
Vielleicht gibts ja ein komplett neues handteil und du kannst deine Rutenhaltermodifikationen am überschüssigen handteil versuchen. 

Gruss Marco


----------



## degl (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rutentest 2 _ Cormoran Cometition X*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Der gesammte Halter dreht sich incl. wicklung um den Blank
> 
> Umtauschen geht selbstverständlich OHNE Probleme, auch denke ich das es sich um zufall handelt, aber ich binn mit mir selbst am Kämpfen ob ich icht nen anderen Halter montire



Jetzt hab ich`s.............|thinkerg:

Jo, die Wicklungen Stück um Stück neu wickeln und mit Epoxi verkleben.........kann klappen

Allerdings ist das eein seltener Garantiefall.......sollte der Hersteller zu sehen bekommen

gruß degl


----------



## Boedchen (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rutentest 2 _ Cormoran Cometition X*



degl schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich`s.............|thinkerg:
> 
> Jo, die Wicklungen Stück um Stück neu wickeln und mit Epoxi verkleben.........kann klappen
> 
> ...


der weis schon bescheid
aber neu wickeln? nene ich liebäugel mit nem alps halter


----------



## Boedchen (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Rutentest 2 _ Cormoran Cometition X*

Ich hole das hier mal wieder hoch  Aufgrund der häufigen fragen zu den: Welche Rute?
Ist es doch anscheinend gut es ab und an den Leuten unter die Nase zu halten damit sie ggf nicht an den Ruten vorbeilaufen 

Die "S" hat den gleichen Blank und nachdem ich meine X eingeschickt hatte meine neuen.
 Hat aber nach überprüfung wohl so ausgeschaut das es durch die ganzen "Extremwerfer"
(Es haben ca 25Versch. Menschen Probe geworfen) dazu gekommen ist das die Bindung nicht das gehalten hat was sie sollte,
 zumal zusätzlich wohl aus der "A" Herstellung.
Egal, meine "S" sind mir ans Herz gewachsen und wohl mitlerweile nicht nur mir


----------

